# Retired Coast Guard Cutters



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all,

I've been working lately on a bit of a project to identify the current status of vessels retired froms ervice in the US Coast Guard, but still in active use somewhere out there. Most of those I've discovered I've been able to dredge a decent amount up on, but a few are still eluding me on details, and/or whether they still truly exist in any state other than rumors.

I would love it if anyone could help to provide me with a little information, or even better, pictures of these survivors, most notably the following:

USCGC Abescon: The former US navy seaplane tender USS Acescon, built in 1943. She was tranferred to South Vietnam during the Vietnam War, and was comandeered by the North Vietnamese Navy, where she may still be in service.

USCGC Willow: 1927-built sidewheel river tender. She was transferred to the US Army Corps of Engineers in the 1940's, and the most recent fate I discovered was that she had been solf to an owner in the UK, and was on display as "a typical American showboat" in London.

USCGC Walnut: 1939-built ighthouse tender transferred to Honduras in 1982, and renamed Yojoa (FNH-252). Possibly still in service.

USCGC Daphne: Thetis-class cutter built in 1932. After being sold she was converted to the towing vessel Daphne, and was supposedly sold south, likely to either Mexico or Panama, where she is still listed under the name Er Endira.

USCGC Bonham: Active-class cutter built in 1926. She was also converted to a towing vessel, and is possibly still in service as the Mindy B on the Columbia River.

Three Cape-class 95-foot patrol boats supposedly sold to Iran, and now named Keyvan (201), Azadi (202), and Mehran (203). I'm trying to uncover their original identities.


----------



## oceanmariner (May 23, 2016)

"USCGC Walnut: 1939-built ighthouse tender transferred to Honduras in 1982, and renamed Yojoa (FNH-252). Possibly still in service."

Broke in half during Hurricane Mitch, 1998


----------

